# Without Looking



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you know the make and model of your ski poles? I have 2 pair of good light weight poles, but sitting in work I can't think of what kind either are.

I can tell you chapter and verse all about my boots and skis, but don't pay much attention to the poles.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a pair of 50" Lekis and a pair of 48" K2s. I have no idea what model they are.

Moving to Gear...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't have poles right now. I need to buy some before the season.

I had a mismatched set last year that I picked up from the lost poles bin at Gore.

The year before that I had Scott poles.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a pair 48" Lekis (not sure of the model) and adjustable Indigo Epics (couldn't resist them on SAC).


----------



## Rushski (Oct 24, 2006)

50" Lekis - cheapos, bent one bought another pair, so now I have an extra.  Also have a better pair of Volkl poles from late 80s somewhere...


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

Without looking...I'll bet if I get to ski with a few of you who have answered I'll tell you you need shorter poles.

My longest poles are a pair of 48" Lekis...I'm almost 6'3".

I also have a pair of 46" Lekis and adjustable Black Diamonds.

Looking to buy a pair of 44" poles this season or cutting my 48" Lekis down to 44"...48" is just too long for me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Without looking...I'll bet if I get to ski with a few of you who have answered I'll tell you you need shorter poles.
> 
> My longest poles are a pair of 48" Lekis...I'm almost 6'3".
> 
> ...



I agree. I went with the 48 inchers and wish I went shorter.


----------



## roark (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup, mine are 115cm (~45.3 in). Feel about right (I'm 5'11''). Couldn't tell you the brand/model/year. $5 at a sporting goods store about 6 yrs ago.. they've got the funny bend forward just below the grips. Wife has 48's and they feel silly.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a pair of leki's that are my primary and a pair of goode for backup.  The lekis are 18 years old and the goodes are about 10.  Yes for all you that are wondering they were both FREE.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 24, 2006)

That's easy since I have used my Scott Gold USA's since 1968. I have replaced the baskets and one is slightly bent. I used to always carry them in the base lodge with me but I have been asked not too so many times I do leave them outside on the rack. They are 40 years old but not a pretty sight so I figure no one in their right mind would take them.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't got a clue.  They're whatever was the cheapest that didn't look hideous at SA after I dropped one of my previous poles (whatever was thrown in when I bought my skis) off the lift at Stowe....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2006)

Greg said:


> I agree. I went with the 48 inchers and wish I went shorter.



Shouldn't be hard to cut them down a bit...


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Shouldn't be hard to cut them down a bit...



Indeed. Jim gave some good advice *here*.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2006)

Greg said:


> I agree. I went with the 48 inchers and wish I went shorter.



Know you have me thinking my 48s are too long.  I'm an imposing 5' 8".


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Know you have me thinking my 48s are too long.  I'm an imposing 5' 8".



Depends on what you like to ski. For bumps, those poles are way too long. If you're cruising the groomers, maybe not, but it still sorta sounds long.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Know you have me thinking my 48s are too long.  I'm an imposing 5' 8".



Yeah, those are long for you.

But keep them (unless they are new and you can exchange them); ski a day or two with them and then we can cut them down to a shorter length.

This way, you will really feel the difference and hopefully understand the biomechanics involved.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> They are 40 years old but not a pretty sight so I figure no one in their right mind would take them.



Unless they're into antiques.

Poles are poles...as long as they're the right length, age is meaningless.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 24, 2006)

48" Leki


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 24, 2006)

Swix Impulse 46".


----------



## roark (Oct 24, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> I have a pair of leki's that are my primary and a pair of goode for backup. The lekis are 18 years old and the goodes are about 10. Yes for all you that are wondering they were both FREE.


What about those dumpster swix I saw in your trunk last year?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Yeah, those are long for you.
> 
> But keep them (unless they are new and you can exchange them); ski a day or two with them and then we can cut them down to a shorter length.
> 
> This way, you will really feel the difference and hopefully understand the biomechanics involved.



They are new and I have the receipt.  What length should I look for?  No bumps yet, maybe towards the end of the season.


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 24, 2006)

48'' Atomic Metron m2's, 48'' Rossignol Zenith Z3's and a pair of scotts that I just bought so I dont know the model...but they are 48''.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> They are new and I have the receipt.  What length should I look for?  No bumps yet, maybe towards the end of the season.



I would go for 44"...may be tough to find because that's the shortest pole most manufacturers make for adults.


----------



## roark (Oct 24, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> They are new and I have the receipt. What length should I look for? No bumps yet, maybe towards the end of the season.


Experiment with your adjustibles.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 24, 2006)

Lekis, not sure of model, length will be in the 48-52 range. Seem to be poplular poles with this crew.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2006)

roark said:


> Experiment with your adjustibles.





JimG. said:


> I would go for 44"...may be tough to find because that's the shortest pole most manufacturers make for adults.



I'll take a look for some 44s and tinker with my adjustables.  Thanks guys.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 24, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Know you have me thinking my 48s are too long.  I'm an imposing 5' 8".



I'm your height and I use 44s.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 24, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I would go for 44"...may be tough to find because that's the shortest pole most manufacturers make for adults.



Being 6'3" you wouldn't know, but they're easy to find.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

roark said:


> Experiment with your adjustibles.



I was going to suggest this too, but since the regular poles are new he may as well exchange them now while he can.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Being 6'3" you wouldn't know, but they're easy to find.



That's good, cause I'm looking.

44" poles will be bump specific though. Too short for standard carving stuff on groomers or even for powder days.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 24, 2006)

Smith...not sure what model or length


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2006)

scott poles, 46 or 48 inches and bent.    

I bend every set of poles i buy within one or two days of using them.  Its annoying as hell.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

2knees said:


> scott poles, 46 or 48 inches and bent.
> 
> I bend every set of poles i buy within one or two days of using them.  Its annoying as hell.



Considering you love bumps, I think the bent pole syndrome is a sure sign that....








your poles are too long!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2006)

Scott WC racer 52"
Atomic SX1`0 52"


----------



## DEVO (Oct 24, 2006)

50" K2 4-speed that I cut down slightly and Yakima (not sure who makes them for Yakima), yes they say "Yakima" as in the roof rack company in huge letters down the side, 2 piece adjustable poles.  


edit:  just looked and the Yakima adjustable poles are made by "Gabel" of Italy


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 24, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Considering you love bumps, I think the bent pole syndrome is a sure sign that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i disagree jim, I love bumps and also have BPS.  But my BPS is caused by a disease, its called alcoholism.  It seems that I put my poles between my legs and forget to take it out when I get off the lift.  As the chair turns around the flywheel, the pole is wrapped around my thigh.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2006)

Scott Composites.  They were 50", but I cut them down to 48".


----------



## marcski (Oct 25, 2006)

For years I used a mixmatch pair from the single pole bin or from the rental shop bin.  Then about 6 years ago a buddy got married.  Gave everyone in his wedding party a pair of the thin composite poles and a bottle of bourbon.  I have no idea what brand the poles are (without looking) but I do remember the Knob Creek was nice and smooth!!!


----------



## AHM (Oct 25, 2006)

*Yep, I know.*

Alpine:  1 leki Venom vision, custom cut and one Kerma Banshee.  This is my primary pair.  One is all carbon, the other is half carbon half aluminum.

Backcountry:  Life link carbon race.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> i disagree jim, I love bumps and also have BPS.  But my BPS is caused by a disease, its called alcoholism.  It seems that I put my poles between my legs and forget to take it out when I get off the lift.  As the chair turns around the flywheel, the pole is wrapped around my thigh.



That sounds painful...it may also explain why 2Knees skis without goggles on sub-zero days.


----------



## salida (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a pair of 45 inch Scott Riots (last years version).  They started out at 48's and eventually got trimmed down inch by inch until they felt comfortable in the bumps.  I'm 5'11...  These are my everyday poles, and tend to get bent.  Feels like I go through a couple pairs of poles a season.

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=8622

Also have a pair of Blackdiamond flip lock adjustables... well two pairs.  I sheered one in half skiing some slackcountry at the loaf last season, but these things are pretty cheap on sale, so I don't feel to bad.  Nice to have the adjustability for touring.


----------



## kbroderick (Oct 25, 2006)

I went from three pairs of poles down to one after I quit racing (and my GS poles mysteriously disappeared at some point)--a pair of 52" Scott WC racers.  I'm 5'9", and I have no desire whatsoever to go any shorter.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 26, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> I went from three pairs of poles down to one after I quit racing (and my GS poles mysteriously disappeared at some point)--a pair of 52" Scott WC racers.  I'm 5'9", and I have no desire whatsoever to go any shorter.



I have a friend who now lives in CO in Summit County who swears by long poles too. Frank is a bit shorter than you and uses 52" poles. And he's mainly a bump skier and an excellent one at that. He has a unique style and holds his hands way up around his upper chest/neck.

I can't make that style work for me, but I can't argue that it works really well for him.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I have a friend who now lives in CO in Summit County who swears by long poles too. Frank is a bit shorter than you and uses 52" poles. And he's mainly a bump skier and an excellent one at that. He has a unique style and holds his hands way up around his upper chest/neck.
> 
> I can't make that style work for me, but I can't argue that it works really well for him.



well i just went out and bought 44" poles on your advice.    World domination will be mine.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 18, 2006)

I just grabbed a pair of 46" Scotts.  I tried to find 44s but had no luck.  I was gonna return those 48s but my wife is 5' 10" and can use the Lekis.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 18, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I just grabbed a pair of 46" Scotts.  I tried to find 44s but had no luck.  I was gonna return those 48s but my wife is 5' 10" and can use the Lekis.



Well if you relly want 44" poles they are easy to make.  Take a hair dryer and heat up the grip to loosen the glue.  Use a vise(or something to hold the grip) and pull on the shaft.  The handle should pop right off.  Then cut down the shaft 2".  Use a rubber mallet and hit the grip back on.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Well if you relly want 44" poles they are easy to make.  Take a hair dryer and heat up the grip to loosen the glue.  Use a vise(or something to hold the grip) and pull on the shaft.  The handle should pop right off.  Then cut down the shaft 2".  Use a rubber mallet and hit the grip back on.



I might give it a try.  I used 48s last year.  The seemed fine but I wasn't really using them effectively until late in the season.  I'm gonna try the 46s and see if I need to do some cuttin'.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 19, 2006)

I know they're K2's ... that's it.  The funny thing is that I never took them out of my car from last year and I see them all the time.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Nov 19, 2006)

last season i picked a pair of the K2 public enemy poles.. they were a nice pair of composite shafts with a good grip for freestyle. plus they matched my skis.. but after rockin them in the park a little bit if my edge would ever touch the shaft doing a grab or something it was hell.  it turns out that the graphic is basically a giant sticker, so when my edge would hit the shaft it would just start peeling away.  this year im looking at a pair of some new Scott composites, i loved their pro graphite model last year, wish i had jumped on the offer.  composite poles are DEFINETLY the way to go though, they are great for absorbing some of the shock, and if you fall on them they wont snap!.. different companies make their composites a variety of stiffnesses, some composite shafts will bend like crazy whereas other are right up there with te S2+S4 alluminum poles.. they are worth the money.. and many of the new poles have straps that DONT open all the way which allows you to pass your lock through them when securing your skis for lunch


----------



## salida (Nov 19, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> composite poles are DEFINETLY the way to go though, they are great for absorbing some of the shock, and if you fall on them they wont snap!.. different companies make their composites a variety of stiffnesses, some composite shafts will bend like crazy whereas other are right up there with te S2+S4 alluminum poles.. they are worth the money.. and many of the new poles have straps that DONT open all the way which allows you to pass your lock through them when securing your skis for lunch



Sorry hombre, I completely disagree.  I really dislike composite poles and they way they feel like they are going to give away right when you need them most.  For the amount I snap regular poles, it is still worth it to me to have a solid feeling as opposed to the wet noodle composites!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

2knees said:


> well i just went out and bought 44" poles on your advice.    World domination will be mine.



I made a big time score on the pole front yesterday. Picked up a pair of adjustable Goode composites...42" to 50" range. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got 'em on sale too.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

salida said:


> Sorry hombre, I completely disagree.  I really dislike composite poles and they way they feel like they are going to give away right when you need them most.  For the amount I snap regular poles, it is still worth it to me to have a solid feeling as opposed to the wet noodle composites!



Interesting how preferences differ.

Once I tried composites I could never get into using aluminum poles again. And what you don't like is what I like best about composites...the feeling that they aren't really there. The flexibility is another key feature...keeps me from cheating by trying to balance on my poles. Ensures that light pole touch, punishes the heavy pole plant.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Well if you relly want 44" poles they are easy to make.  Take a hair dryer and heat up the grip to loosen the glue.  Use a vise(or something to hold the grip) and pull on the shaft.  The handle should pop right off.  Then cut down the shaft 2".  Use a rubber mallet and hit the grip back on.



Aha! The hair dryer is a good idea. :idea: I tried to yank my grips off my old Lekis with no luck.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Nov 20, 2006)

50" Swix aluminum/carbon fiber composite, can't remember the 'name' of them though..


----------



## zook (Nov 20, 2006)

Without looking I'd say I have 50" Carbon Goode. I don't think I could go back to aluminum poles now - or at least I would not enjoy it - but to each his own.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

zook said:


> Without looking I'd say I have 50" Carbon Goode. I don't think I could go back to aluminum poles now - or at least I would not enjoy it - but to each his own.



Zook, how tall are you?

I'm 6'3" and I use 46" poles, and I prefer 44" poles when skiing bumps. Granted I prefer a shorter pole.

50" poles sound too long for you unless you're 6'5" or taller.


----------



## zook (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm 6'0. Just started skiing two years ago and that's the length that most of the guides suggested, it also fit the 90-degree-angle rule. 

They are adjustable though, so no problem cutting them shorter if I decide to go shorter. So far they've been OK.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

zook said:


> I'm 6'0. Just started skiing two years ago and that's the length that most of the guides suggested, it also fit the 90-degree-angle rule.
> 
> They are adjustable though, so no problem cutting them shorter if I decide to go shorter. So far they've been OK.



Very good.

Once you start to ski bumps you will probably want to try a shorter length.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Nov 20, 2006)

Different companies makie different types of composite poles,  Goode for instance makes a SUPER SOFT pole, that i would feel uncomftorable using, considereing the amount of pressure that i need to release my Axial bindings, Rossignol on the other hand created a composit pole that the lower and upper of the shaft was normal, but the center of the shaft was square, making it super stiff in the core, this allowed the vibrations to be absorbed in the top and bottom, while having almost no give in the center, actually it felt more solid then a standard alluminum pole.  Everyone has a different view on what feels good though


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Nov 20, 2006)

salida said:


> Sorry hombre, I completely disagree.  I really dislike composite poles and they way they feel like they are going to give away right when you need them most.  For the amount I snap regular poles, it is still worth it to me to have a solid feeling as opposed to the wet noodle composites!




Different companies make a wide variety of poles.  Goode and i know Kerma make their composits SUPER SOFT, you need to be a really small person to use them without having them really bow out.  Rossignol i know made a composite pole that the tip and grip ends were standard, but the center was square shaped. This allowed thje vibrations to be dampened in the top and bottom of the pole, where the center was stiffer then most alluminum poles,  if you really like the stiff poles but want something a little more forgivingthen somethign like that would be a great idea.  When looking at poles compare a few, and you will quickly see how each model differs from the previous.. Everyone likes a different style, for me is a Med. stiff composite.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 20, 2006)

Jim...I'm sorry if I'm sounding thick on this pole length issue.  I just checked my poles, they are 48's.  I'm 5'10'.  According to you this is way too big but this goes against everything anyone has ever told me regarding poles.  What would be the advantage to shortening them a few inches?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> . Granted I prefer a shorter pole.




lol.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Jim...I'm sorry if I'm sounding thick on this pole length issue.  I just checked my poles, they are 48's.  I'm 5'10'.  According to you this is way too big but this goes against everything anyone has ever told me regarding poles.  What would be the advantage to shortening them a few inches?



For groomed trail skiing, the "arm at right-angle" approach is appropriate. For bumps, you need to go shorter than that; anywhere from 4-6" shorter. The thinking is that at least part of the time when you're pole planting in the moguls, you're also fully absorbing a bump and therefore your body overall is lower. A longer pole may force your hands up (or you might pole plant too aggressively) and that throws you off balance. I probably spend 50% of my time in the bumps and dropped from 50" to 48" (I'm 6'1") last season. I'm going to cut one set of poles down to 46" and see how that goes. If you stick mostly to groomed terrain, your 48 inchers are probably fine.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Jim...I'm sorry if I'm sounding thick on this pole length issue.  I just checked my poles, they are 48's.  I'm 5'10'.  According to you this is way too big but this goes against everything anyone has ever told me regarding poles.  What would be the advantage to shortening them a few inches?



Let me qualify...I think those are too long for you if you're skiing bumps.

48" might be fine when carving groomers, but when you're zipperlining bumps those long poles really get in the way and hinder good absorption/extention.

You want bump poles to be about a full grip's length shorter than what you might normally ski. I've gotten so used to shorter poles that long poles always get in the way now, even on groomers.

For everyone who I've gotten to think about this issue, adjustable poles are a good solution.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Let me qualify...I think those are too long for you if you're skiing bumps.
> 
> 48" might be fine when carving groomers, but when you're zipperlining bumps those long poles really get in the way and hinder good absorption/extention.
> 
> ...



Thanks...I'm really considering shortening with this shoulder injury I have.  I really wanted to work on bumps this year but am a bit hesitant with the injury.


----------



## DEVO (Nov 21, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> Different companies make a wide variety of poles.  Goode and i know Kerma make their composits SUPER SOFT, you need to be a really small person to use them without having them really bow out.  Rossignol i know made a composite pole that the tip and grip ends were standard, but the center was square shaped. This allowed thje vibrations to be dampened in the top and bottom of the pole, where the center was stiffer then most alluminum poles,  if you really like the stiff poles but want something a little more forgivingthen somethign like that would be a great idea.  When looking at poles compare a few, and you will quickly see how each model differs from the previous.. Everyone likes a different style, for me is a Med. stiff composite.




I used to think composite poles were too noodly until I tried the K2 4/5/6 speed line.  I now own a pair of the 4 speeds.  They are just about as stiff feeling as aluminum poles and when I bend them too far, they bend right back!  I read somewhere that these poles are made by Shakespeare (the fishing pole company) for K2.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 21, 2006)

DEVO said:


> I used to think composite poles were too noodly until I tried the K2 4/5/6 speed line.  I now own a pair of the 4 speeds.  They are just about as stiff feeling as aluminum poles and when I bend them too far, they bend right back!  I read somewhere that these poles are made by Shakespeare (the fishing pole company) for K2.



K2 and Shakespeare are just 2 of the many compnaies under neithe the one huge company.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Nov 22, 2006)

DEVO said:


> I used to think composite poles were too noodly until I tried the K2 4/5/6 speed line.  I now own a pair of the 4 speeds.  They are just about as stiff feeling as aluminum poles and when I bend them too far, they bend right back!  I read somewhere that these poles are made by Shakespeare (the fishing pole company) for K2.





yea the speed series is a very nice stifness.. i feel that the 5 and 6 speed have a FAR superior grip though then this years 'plain jane' foam grip on the 4 speed


----------



## DEVO (Nov 22, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> yea the speed series is a very nice stifness.. i feel that the 5 and 6 speed have a FAR superior grip though then this years 'plain jane' foam grip on the 4 speed



I agree and I keep saying that I am going to replace mine with some better grips from an older set of poles.  I just keep forgetting.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 22, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> yea the speed series is a very nice stifness.. i feel that the 5 and 6 speed have a FAR superior grip though then this years 'plain jane' foam grip on the 4 speed



That and the fact that the Speed four with the foam grip is nearly impossible to cut down.  The grips are basically imposible to remove without destroying them.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That and the fact that the Speed four with the foam grip is nearly impossible to cut down.  The grips are basically imposible to remove without destroying them.



Interesting that you mentioned this as I was coming into this thread to say that I just successfully cut down my 4-speeds. The hair dryer on the grip worked well and I was able to twist the pole out of the grip which was in a bench-top vice with two pieces of wood to protect the grip. I thought the poles were 48" but they were actually 50" so I whacked them down to 47".


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been buying adjustable poles for a couple of years now.  When I am in the steeps and being agressive I shorten them up.  If I am traversing I pull them out.
The material does not matter they all snap.  The composite ones make that distinctive sound when they snap.  Kinda sounds like when you thow a hundred bucks out the window. 
WHatever is the cheapest when I need a pole is the brand I get.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> Interesting that you mentioned this as I was coming into this thread to say that I just successfully cut down my 4-speeds. The hair dryer on the grip worked well and I was able to twist the pole out of the grip which was in a bench-top vice with two pieces of wood to protect the grip. I thought the poles were 48" but they were actually 50" so I whacked them down to 47".



The last few times that i have been skiing, I've been quite cognizant of my poles/hand positions/yada-yada.  I've come to realize that if I want my pole to be perpendicular to the ground, I have to keep my hands up near my face to prevent them from snagging on anything but groomers.  I've been lowering my hands and holding the poles in a more parallel to the ground.  I think I'm going to cut down my 4 speeds this weekend.  Any other tips, Greg?


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> The last few times that i have been skiing, I've been quite cognizant of my poles/hand positions/yada-yada.  I've come to realize that if I want my pole to be perpendicular to the ground, I have to keep my hands up near my face to prevent them from snagging on anything but groomers.  I've been lowering my hands and holding the poles in a more parallel to the ground.  I think I'm going to cut down my 4 speeds this weekend.  Any other tips, Greg?



Not really. It was pretty easy. Just be sure to heat them up sufficiently. I like my poles at 47".


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> Not really. It was pretty easy. Just be sure to heat them up sufficiently. I like my poles at 47".



...and you're what?  6'2"?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2006)

Just received a pair of 52" Swix Mach poles for x-mas.  I actually put them next to my tried and true Scott world cup racers and did a little lean on them with my 215lbs to see how the composites flexed vs. the S4 aluminum and the composites were stiffer on visual appearance.  Really cool substantial airfloil shape.  Looking forward to getting them on the hill this weekend,  and hopefully if mother nature ever decides to cooperate with a few storms, into the trees to "de-virginize" the graphics with a little tree sap and pieces of bark!


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> ...and you're what?  6'2"?



Almost 6' 1".


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 27, 2006)

drjeff said:


> Just received a pair of 52" Swix Mach poles for x-mas.  I actually put them next to my tried and true Scott world cup racers and did a little lean on them with my 215lbs to see how the composites flexed vs. the S4 aluminum and the composites were stiffer on visual appearance.  Really cool substantial airfloil shape.  Looking forward to getting them on the hill this weekend,  and hopefully if mother nature ever decides to cooperate with a few storms, into the trees to "de-virginize" the graphics with a little tree sap and pieces of bark!





you will love the composites.. and that airfoil shape is used not only for "aerodynamics" so they say but for for its structural componets.   have fun


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> you will love the composites.. and that airfoil shape is used not only for "aerodynamics" so they say but for for its structural componets.   have fun



I know,  and from what I've seen looking at other composites (and some aluminum for that matter) the size of the airfoil shape on these swix poles is as substantial as any out there.  Plus, theoretically these are the poles that Bode Miller uses, and if he's not breaking them with some of the forces he generates in his recovery moves,  I doubt I'll have any issues myself,  just lower swing weights!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2006)

I should just say nothing but........JimG is a damn good skier.  psia level III if you're into that. I'm not but i'm impressed by his skiing, which i've seen 1st hand multiple times. I wouldnt read much into one still photo, whether you are right or wrong, for any reason.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2007)

jimmer said:


> yo jim if your are 6'3"your poles are not to long, i can tell in your picture you are bent to far foward, you need longer poles, try lighter ones.:blink:



Not sure which pic you're referring to, but bending at the waist is always my biggest technique issue. It seems to get worse when someone is taking pics.

Anyway, the bend isn't because of my shorter poles...I had the same issue with the longer poles, even as long as 52".


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That and the fact that the Speed four with the foam grip is nearly impossible to cut down.  The grips are basically imposible to remove without destroying them.





Greg said:


> Interesting that you mentioned this as I was coming into this thread to say that I just successfully cut down my 4-speeds. The hair dryer on the grip worked well and I was able to twist the pole out of the grip which was in a bench-top vice with two pieces of wood to protect the grip. I thought the poles were 48" but they were actually 50" so I whacked them down to 47".





BeanoNYC said:


> The last few times that i have been skiing, I've been quite cognizant of my poles/hand positions/yada-yada.  I've come to realize that if I want my pole to be perpendicular to the ground, I have to keep my hands up near my face to prevent them from snagging on anything but groomers.  I've been lowering my hands and holding the poles in a more parallel to the ground.  I think I'm going to cut down my 4 speeds this weekend.  Any other tips, Greg?





Greg said:


> Not really. It was pretty easy. Just be sure to heat them up sufficiently. I like my poles at 47".



Just wanted to follow up here. Last night, one of my cut 4-speeds busted through the top of the grip. Just something to be aware of if anyone cuts them down. You might want to file the end of the pole to remove the jagged edge and/or cover with duct tape before reinstalling the grip. Or perhaps I'm just planting too hard.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just wanted to follow up here. Last night, one of my cut 4-speeds busted through the top of the grip. Just something to be aware of if anyone cuts them down. You might want to file the end of the pole to remove the jagged edge and/or cover with duct tape before reinstalling the grip. Or perhaps I'm just planting too hard.



Or maybe your poles are still too long.

I now have my adjustable poles down to around 43" and my poles simply never get in my way anymore, I can keep my hands up and in front of me really nicely, and it's almost to the point I don't even think about it anymore. Really feels great in bumps. And it hasn't seemed to affect my skiing on flats, I just don't rely on my poles very much anymore. The hidden benefit is that to get any pole touch I need to exaggerate my angles so much it's helping me carve better too.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Feb 1, 2007)

with the new shapes skis, poles are quite useless for generally skiing.. You no longer need to plant and slide through your turns like you would on the straights.. for with shaped skis a simple transfer of weight to your inside leg and your golden... now with the bumps, lift lines and the hiking; welt those task are made easier with sticks


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Or maybe your poles are still too long.



That could be too...


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That and the fact that the Speed four with the foam grip is nearly impossible to cut down.  The grips are basically imposible to remove without destroying them.





Greg said:


> Interesting that you mentioned this as I was coming into this thread to say that I just successfully cut down my 4-speeds. The hair dryer on the grip worked well and I was able to twist the pole out of the grip which was in a bench-top vice with two pieces of wood to protect the grip. I thought the poles were 48" but they were actually 50" so I whacked them down to 47".





BeanoNYC said:


> The last few times that i have been skiing, I've been quite cognizant of my poles/hand positions/yada-yada.  I've come to realize that if I want my pole to be perpendicular to the ground, I have to keep my hands up near my face to prevent them from snagging on anything but groomers.  I've been lowering my hands and holding the poles in a more parallel to the ground.  I think I'm going to cut down my 4 speeds this weekend.  Any other tips, Greg?





Greg said:


> Not really. It was pretty easy. Just be sure to heat them up sufficiently. I like my poles at 47".





Greg said:


> Just wanted to follow up here. Last night, one of my cut 4-speeds busted through the top of the grip. Just something to be aware of if anyone cuts them down. You might want to file the end of the pole to remove the jagged edge and/or cover with duct tape before reinstalling the grip. Or perhaps I'm just planting too hard.



Tonight I yanked the grips off my Lekis and cut another inch off the 4-speeds and put the Leki grips (which are harder and more durable) on the 4-speeds. The old aluminum Lekis had a bit bigger diameter than the 4-speeds so I made up the difference with some eletrical tape. I'm down to about 46 1/2".


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2007)

Got some 10+ yr old Lekis that are 44" I think. Another pair of backups in the same length that I bought at Killington in '94 when after I broke a pair. No idea what company.


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Tonight I yanked the grips off my Lekis and cut another inch off the 4-speeds and put the Leki grips (which are harder and more durable) on the 4-speeds. The old aluminum Lekis had a bit bigger diameter than the 4-speeds so I made up the difference with some eletrical tape. I'm down to about 46 1/2".



I lopped off another inch today. Down to 45 1/2"...


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> I lopped off another inch today. Down to 45 1/2"...



If you didn't spend most of your time in the bumps would you still go that short?

I'm 5'6" and use 46" poles. I think those are too long but one thing I like about that is it keeps my hands in a good position. If I start dragging my poles I know I'm dropping my hands. I don't spend a lot of time in the bumps but when I do I wish I had shorter poles. Maybe I'll chop off an inch or two for a happy medium. 

BTW, without looking I have Scott Triton poles. I always buy cheapies.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm 5-8 and just got to test out yesterday the 44" poles I bought last week and I really liked them. Now I just have to work on moving my arms when I plant them.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> If you didn't spend most of your time in the bumps would you still go that short?



Probably not. I'm trying to find that happy medium of pole length that work well in the bumps, but are still long enough that I can plant them in the flats.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Probably not. I'm trying to find that happy medium of pole length that work well in the bumps, but are still long enough that I can plant them in the flats.



I'm sorry, I was too lazy to read all of the posts. I just read them all and realized you answered that already. I am thinking now though I might be better off chopping one inch off my poles. I'm a little nervous because I can't make them longer if I cut some off but they are cheap poles anyways so I guess it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Interesting how preferences differ.
> 
> Once I tried composites I could never get into using aluminum poles again. And what you don't like is what I like best about composites...the feeling that they aren't really there. The flexibility is another key feature...keeps me from cheating by trying to balance on my poles. Ensures that light pole touch, punishes the heavy pole plant.



Right on. Right on. My old Lekis were taken away by the garbage man this fall. I'm on the composite K2 4-speeds full time this season. Love the light weight and "softness" of the pole.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> I'm sorry, I was too lazy to read all of the posts. I just read them all and realized you answered that already. I am thinking now though I might be better off chopping one inch off my poles. I'm a little nervous because I can't make them longer if I cut some off but they are cheap poles anyways so I guess it can't hurt to try.



Fear of cutting.

Buy adjustable poles.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> I'm 5-8 and just got to test out yesterday the 44" poles I bought last week and I really liked them. Now I just have to work on moving my arms when I plant them.



Just think about moving your elbows up & away from your torso and maintaining that stance. It's not flying, so don't go overboard.

Make sure your poles are plumb to the surface of the snow.

Use your wrists to make them move.

This is not gardening...no planting here. Touch instead.

I'll bet if you try all that your poles will seem too long still.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 25, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Fear of cutting.
> 
> Buy adjustable poles.



I went out to my garage and dug out an old pair. I think I'll cut those to try them out. 

I'm glad this thread got bumped because I've been thinking about this for a little while. Thanks for the advice.


----------

